# Steps needed to for portupgrade to do package updates?



## yoshamano (Feb 23, 2011)

Maybe I'm going about this all wrong, and portupgrade is the wrong tool for the job.

To start with I'm running 8.2-RELEASE and I added:


```
setenv PACKAGESITE ftp://ftp3.us.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/
```

to ~/.cshrc

I'm trying to run `portupgrade -aPP` as root from the console and it's trying to pull packages from locations that don't exist. As an example, when portupgrade tries to upgrade libpurple from 2.7.7 to 2.7.9_1 it tried to fetch:


```
fetch: ftp://ftp3.us.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/All/libpurple-2.7.9_1.tbz
```

It's ignoring the /packages-8-stable/ that needs to go before /All/ so it thinks the file is unavailable.

Which leads me to the 2nd problem I'm running into. Even if it got the directory right, libpurple-2.7.9_1.tbz isn't even in there.  There's still libpurple.2.7.7.tbz.

So what do I need to do to make portupgrade pull packages from the right location, and what is the right location for packages that are in sync with the versions in the ports tree?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 24, 2011)

Change the PACKAGESITE to ftp://ftp3.us.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/
(Note the "Latest" at the end)


----------



## yoshamano (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the response.

I made the change to PACKAGESITE, but it didn't help my cause any. Portupgrade is still trying to pull from a location that doesn't exist, and that location still lags behind what's in the ports collection.


----------

